# Keezer



## racer (15/2/16)

Marshall amp replicas keezer in progress. Waiting on taps and drip tray and some other detail work to be done.


----------



## Rocker1986 (15/2/16)

Make sure all the numbers go to 11. 

Looks good though!


----------



## racer (17/2/16)

Pretty much finished appearance wise.


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/2/16)

That looks mad.

I'm a guitarist myself and actually built a replica Marshall amp because it was cheaper than buying one. :lol:


----------



## Mr B (19/2/16)

I hope that a Marshall wasnt hurt in the making of this..........

(Great idea if it wasnt)


Rocker - REPLICA MARSHALL AMP??

You cant do that.....

(All good, rock on)


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/2/16)

:icon_offtopic: Original JCM 800 to be precise... fuckin beast of a thing. Cab loaded with English made Celestion Heritage G12-H speakers. It sounds just as good as a real one, maybe even better. Whole setup cost me about 2 grand. :super:


----------

